# supprimer les jeux dans IPod ?



## betageek (18 Mai 2009)

re-bonsoir,
Encore moi, nouvelle question :
Comment enlever les trois jeux implantés d'origine dans mon iPod s.v.p. ?
Jai suivi avant de venir vous embêter la description sur le site de "Apple", mais, bon, je ne peux ni les synchroniser ni les effacer pourquoi ?
Alors je me dis que si je vais directement dans la racine de mon iPod et que je supprime tous les dossiers ce trouvant dans le dossier principal nommé jeux (Games) cela va-t-il me les supprimer ?
amitié...


----------



## Gwen (22 Mai 2009)

Les jeux d'origine ne sont pas supprimables, ils font partie intégrante de l'OS.


----------



## betageek (22 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir Gwen,
Bouh je n'ais pas de chance alors.
Aucun moyen de caché ne serait-ce que se dossier "Game" ou alors en trouver qui me plaît ?
Merci en tout cas de ta réponse.
Amitié.


----------



## JF (7 Août 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Les jeux d'origine ne sont pas supprimables, ils font partie intégrante de l'OS.


 Bonjour. C'est toujours le cas avec les 4G et 5G ? C'est dommage car ça bouffe de la place pour rien ...


----------

